# Embaressed for feeling disappointed!!



## danni2kids

Hi Ladies i had my 12 week scan today baby is measuring 13 + weeks, i have 2 boys and this will be our last baby and i desperately want a girl, i have from the time i was pregnant with my first. 
The technician, when i asked him said he thought it was a boy, when i asked if he was going by the nub theory he said yes. My heart sank and i feel so deflated inside, my DH doesn't really understand and i don't want to speak to my family about it because they don't get it, i feel selfish and greedy for wishing for a girl!! I should be so thrilled that we even got pregnant i was, told i may never have kids and it took us 11months to conceive this time.

Ladies how accurate is the nub theory? Has any one have any stories where the ultra sound tech got it wrong that early on?

I feel like if this baby is a boy, that i will never get over the fact that i don't have a daughter:cry:


----------



## JasperJoe

danni2kids said:


> Hi Ladies i had my 12 week scan today baby is measuring 13 + weeks, i have 2 boys and this will be our last baby and i desperately want a girl, i have from the time i was pregnant with my first.
> The technician, when i asked him said he thought it was a boy, when i asked if he was going by the nub theory he said yes. My heart sank and i feel so deflated inside, my DH doesn't really understand and i don't want to speak to my family about it because they don't get it, i feel selfish and greedy for wishing for a girl!! I should be so thrilled that we even got pregnant i was, told i may never have kids and it took us 11months to conceive this time.
> 
> Ladies how accurate is the nub theory? Has any one have any stories where the ultra sound tech got it wrong that early on?
> 
> I feel like if this baby is a boy, that i will never get over the fact that i don't have a daughter:cry:

Hi danni2kids,

Firstly don't feel bad, it's only a natural feeling that we get when we want something so much. I have also had 3 boys. After the first one I knew I wanted a girl, I went for a private scan at 16 weeks no doubting it was a boy, then the 3rd baby was a boy too. I did feel deflated ;0( but now he's here I would not change it for the world.

I think the nub theory if done by a qualified tech would be quite accurate but can all depend on how far gone etc

I hope that it is a little girl your growing and that the nub theory is wrong. If not I'm here along with many others to listen and try to help xxx


----------



## mitchymoo

Hey I feel slightly same 2 boys and expecting a 3rd child unsure on sex. I keep saying I think it's a boys so I don't feel disappointed and feel embarrassed with my reaction at the birth. People keep saying oh that's a boy I can tell...... X


----------



## danni2kids

JasperJoe said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies i had my 12 week scan today baby is measuring 13 + weeks, i have 2 boys and this will be our last baby and i desperately want a girl, i have from the time i was pregnant with my first.
> The technician, when i asked him said he thought it was a boy, when i asked if he was going by the nub theory he said yes. My heart sank and i feel so deflated inside, my DH doesn't really understand and i don't want to speak to my family about it because they don't get it, i feel selfish and greedy for wishing for a girl!! I should be so thrilled that we even got pregnant i was, told i may never have kids and it took us 11months to conceive this time.
> 
> Ladies how accurate is the nub theory? Has any one have any stories where the ultra sound tech got it wrong that early on?
> 
> I feel like if this baby is a boy, that i will never get over the fact that i don't have a daughter:cry:
> 
> Hi danni2kids,
> 
> Firstly don't feel bad, it's only a natural feeling that we get when we want something so much. I have also had 3 boys. After the first one I knew I wanted a girl, I went for a private scan at 16 weeks no doubting it was a boy, then the 3rd baby was a boy too. I did feel deflated ;0( but now he's here I would not change it for the world.
> 
> I think the nub theory if done by a qualified tech would be quite accurate but can all depend on how far gone etc
> 
> I hope that it is a little girl your growing and that the nub theory is wrong. If not I'm here along with many others to listen and try to help xxxClick to expand...


Hi Jasperjoe, thanks for your reply, do you have a great desire for agirl or do you feel complete after having your third boy? I fear that if this baby is a boy i may never feel complete!!:shrug:


----------



## JasperJoe

danni2kids said:


> JasperJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies i had my 12 week scan today baby is measuring 13 + weeks, i have 2 boys and this will be our last baby and i desperately want a girl, i have from the time i was pregnant with my first.
> The technician, when i asked him said he thought it was a boy, when i asked if he was going by the nub theory he said yes. My heart sank and i feel so deflated inside, my DH doesn't really understand and i don't want to speak to my family about it because they don't get it, i feel selfish and greedy for wishing for a girl!! I should be so thrilled that we even got pregnant i was, told i may never have kids and it took us 11months to conceive this time.
> 
> Ladies how accurate is the nub theory? Has any one have any stories where the ultra sound tech got it wrong that early on?
> 
> I feel like if this baby is a boy, that i will never get over the fact that i don't have a daughter:cry:
> 
> Hi danni2kids,
> 
> Firstly don't feel bad, it's only a natural feeling that we get when we want something so much. I have also had 3 boys. After the first one I knew I wanted a girl, I went for a private scan at 16 weeks no doubting it was a boy, then the 3rd baby was a boy too. I did feel deflated ;0( but now he's here I would not change it for the world.
> 
> I think the nub theory if done by a qualified tech would be quite accurate but can all depend on how far gone etc
> 
> I hope that it is a little girl your growing and that the nub theory is wrong. If not I'm here along with many others to listen and try to help xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Jasperjoe, thanks for your reply, do you have a great desire for agirl or do you feel complete after having your third boy? I fear that if this baby is a boy i may never feel complete!!:shrug:Click to expand...


Hi Danni,

I did not desire a girl until after my 2nd boy. After the 3rd I kind of gave up and was content on just having boys.
I have to confess that I am now currently 30 weeks pregnant and it's our first girl. 

I was shocked and obviously very happy. This pregnancy was a shock, recently lost both parents and did not plan on having any more kids. So when I found out I was pregnant, the thought of a 4th boy was terrifying but I thought if I can handle having 3 boys another would be fine. If I am being truthful, if I had of just had the 3 boys, I would always be wishing I could of had a girl, that's how I was feeling.
Keep me posted on your pregnancy and I hope it is a little girl for you xx


----------



## Baby321

Hiya danni, i am the opposite of you. I have three girls, I am currently 33 weeks pregnant, found out that this baby is also a girl. I have had all my babies with sections, this will be my fourth section. I have been thinking about going for a fifth section but after talking with OH, i am thinking of giving up now and getting sterilised because i am completely risking it for myself and also will find it difficult to look after that many kids. So, most likely I will be getting sterilised. I feel very sad that I did not get my boy. 

I am due to have my section in 4 weeks and 4 days, feeling very nervous. i am also worried about the comments that i am going to get when baby comes out. 

My OH said just to call it a day now, we did try but it wasn't meant to be. We need to spend time with each other. I think he is right. I have had enough thinking about this situation. I haven't enjoyed my pregnancy at all this time round.

Danni, I really hope you get your little girl, best of luck x


----------



## danni2kids

Jasperjoe= Congratulations on your baby girl and im sorry to hear about your 
parents. I think my desire for a girl will always be there. I hope 
that the tech got it wrong. I will keep you posted. Thank you xx

Baby321=Im sorry that we are in similar situations, i can relate to how your 
feeling. It's good to know that your not the only one harbouring these 
feelings, that some people just don't get!!!
This will be my third c-section and the thought of having a 4th child 
or c-section scares me to be honest. My DH has said we will try for 
another but the chances of my being able to fall pregnant might not 
be likely and i don't want to have to think about whether we will or 
wont any more it's something i have worried about for far too long 
and i just want to enjoy my babies!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby321

danni2kids said:


> Jasperjoe= Congratulations on your baby girl and im sorry to hear about your
> parents. I think my desire for a girl will always be there. I hope
> that the tech got it wrong. I will keep you posted. Thank you xx
> 
> Baby321=Im sorry that we are in similar situations, i can relate to how your
> feeling. It's good to know that your not the only one harbouring these
> feelings, that some people just don't get!!!
> This will be my third c-section and the thought of having a 4th child
> or c-section scares me to be honest. My DH has said we will try for
> another but the chances of my being able to fall pregnant might not
> be likely and i don't want to have to think about whether we will or
> wont any more it's something i have worried about for far too long
> and i just want to enjoy my babies!! :hugs::hugs:

Danni, I am absolutely terrified of going through with my section which is in just over 4 weeks. I took a risk, I thought I might just get my boy but it my risk didn't pay off. Truthfully I am fed up now, just want to get through my c-section and look after my little kids. at least we were able to have children. I have PCOS and my doctor did say that I was lucky to have even one child. Life would have been awful without children. Somehow I will need to accept it. I really hope you get your little princess. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## danni2kids

Baby321 said:


> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Jasperjoe= Congratulations on your baby girl and im sorry to hear about your
> parents. I think my desire for a girl will always be there. I hope
> that the tech got it wrong. I will keep you posted. Thank you xx
> 
> Baby321=Im sorry that we are in similar situations, i can relate to how your
> feeling. It's good to know that your not the only one harbouring these
> feelings, that some people just don't get!!!
> This will be my third c-section and the thought of having a 4th child
> or c-section scares me to be honest. My DH has said we will try for
> another but the chances of my being able to fall pregnant might not
> be likely and i don't want to have to think about whether we will or
> wont any more it's something i have worried about for far too long
> and i just want to enjoy my babies!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Danni, I am absolutely terrified of going through with my section which is in just over 4 weeks. I took a risk, I thought I might just get my boy but it my risk didn't pay off. Truthfully I am fed up now, just want to get through my c-section and look after my little kids. at least we were able to have children. I have PCOS and my doctor did say that I was lucky to have even one child. Life would have been awful without children. Somehow I will need to accept it. I really hope you get your little princess. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Baby321: Im sure you will just be fine!! I have very low ovarian reserve due to chemotherapy from when i was 16, i'm 31 now. So i am very greatfull for the babies i have i think i need to just focus on that. Good luck with everything, but im sure it will all be fine:hugs::hugs:


----------



## JasperJoe

It's kind if spooky us 3 ladies are section ladies, this is going to be my 4th c section too and I'm also pettrified. Not had very good experiences with spinals. I know life is precious and yes we should all be grateful for the gift of life. I know this only too well. My 2nd boy passed away at 11 weeks in his sleep. Hardest part if my life. So I feel really guilty Being on the gender diss appointment forum as I know boy or girl it's precious, but I'm with you ladies cause I think deep down we all desire one of each. Xx


----------



## Baby321

danni2kids said:


> Baby321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danni2kids said:
> 
> 
> Jasperjoe= Congratulations on your baby girl and im sorry to hear about your
> parents. I think my desire for a girl will always be there. I hope
> that the tech got it wrong. I will keep you posted. Thank you xx
> 
> Baby321=Im sorry that we are in similar situations, i can relate to how your
> feeling. It's good to know that your not the only one harbouring these
> feelings, that some people just don't get!!!
> This will be my third c-section and the thought of having a 4th child
> or c-section scares me to be honest. My DH has said we will try for
> another but the chances of my being able to fall pregnant might not
> be likely and i don't want to have to think about whether we will or
> wont any more it's something i have worried about for far too long
> and i just want to enjoy my babies!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Danni, I am absolutely terrified of going through with my section which is in just over 4 weeks. I took a risk, I thought I might just get my boy but it my risk didn't pay off. Truthfully I am fed up now, just want to get through my c-section and look after my little kids. at least we were able to have children. I have PCOS and my doctor did say that I was lucky to have even one child. Life would have been awful without children. Somehow I will need to accept it. I really hope you get your little princess. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Baby321: Im sure you will just be fine!! I have very low ovarian reserve due to chemotherapy from when i was 16, i'm 31 now. So i am very greatfull for the babies i have i think i need to just focus on that. Good luck with everything, but im sure it will all be fine:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou danni, take care of yourself darling :hugs:


----------



## Baby321

JasperJoe said:


> It's kind if spooky us 3 ladies are section ladies, this is going to be my 4th c section too and I'm also pettrified. Not had very good experiences with spinals. I know life is precious and yes we should all be grateful for the gift of life. I know this only too well. My 2nd boy passed away at 11 weeks in his sleep. Hardest part if my life. So I feel really guilty Being on the gender diss appointment forum as I know boy or girl it's precious, but I'm with you ladies cause I think deep down we all desire one of each. Xx

I am very sorry to hear about your little boy. Thats the hardest thing that you have to go through. Hope you are ok hun.

Jasper when are you due for your c-section?


----------



## JasperJoe

It's almost 3 years scince my Kai passed away and the pain is always present but you learn to cope with it. My sections booked in for 15th October. When is yours? What are you mostly scared of? X x


----------



## Baby321

JasperJoe said:


> It's almost 3 years scince my Kai passed away and the pain is always present but you learn to cope with it. My sections booked in for 15th October. When is yours? What are you mostly scared of? X x

mine is on 6th Sepetmber. Mostly i am scared of dying during it , thinking about who will look after my kids. I don't know why but I feel very scared this time round. I also don't like the spinal, when they are putting it in :hugs:


----------



## danni2kids

HI ladies i had it confirmed yesterday that baby is a BOY!! Im now considering trying again, in a few years, if it happen's naturally!!
Im not going to stress about it though i'm just going to enjoy my boy's!!! I have all these websites book marked that sell beautiful girl's clothes, and i feel so sad when they send me emails, i'm going to delete them all!!!

Baby321: I will be thinking of you on the 6h of September, you will do great, delivering babies like this is done so many times a day, they know what they are doing xx


----------



## JasperJoe

hi Danni, you are blessed to be having 3 boys ;0) boys are lovely and so loving :hugs: 

Hope to keep in touch with your update on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Baby321

danni2kids said:


> HI ladies i had it confirmed yesterday that baby is a BOY!! Im now considering trying again, in a few years, if it happen's naturally!!
> Im not going to stress about it though i'm just going to enjoy my boy's!!! I have all these websites book marked that sell beautiful girl's clothes, and i feel so sad when they send me emails, i'm going to delete them all!!!
> 
> Baby321: I will be thinking of you on the 6h of September, you will do great, delivering babies like this is done so many times a day, they know what they are doing xx

Thankyou danni.
danni, I also had alot of websites listed for boys things e.g. bedding and clothes but since I found out That i am having another girl, I have deleted all of them. Danni, we'll be ok. I have been thinking of trying again but doctors think its best to stop now, they are considering my safety and also my OH said thats enough with having kids now I have an appointment in 2 weeks time where they are going to consent me for my section and also to get sterilised, still feeling doubtful about getting sterilised but if I try for my fifth child and it is a girl again , I don't think I will able to accept it. So, I think I should go ahead with sterilisation, not happy about it though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## danni2kids

Hi Baby321: For some reason the date of your c-section has stuck with me, the 6th is tomorrow here in Australia!! I just wanted to wish you all the best for a quick and easy recovery xxx


----------



## Baby321

danni2kids said:


> Hi Baby321: For some reason the date of your c-section has stuck with me, the 6th is tomorrow here in Australia!! I just wanted to wish you all the best for a quick and easy recovery xxx

Awww Danni, that is so nice of you. I feel absolutely terrified . In just 12 hours I will be making my way to the hospital :hugs: Hope you are ok :hugs:Just want to get through my section and have my baby :hugs:


----------

